# Curby Find



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Friend of mine sent this pic to me yesterday & asked if they should grab it for me...it's a 4' doll that someone put out with their trash. No idea what I'll do with it yet, but I'm sure I can creep it up a little more and find a use for her


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's got a good start on scary just as she is - good find!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... all I ever find is trash! :googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She looks like she'd make a great witch. Nice find!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing spooky1!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool if you dont want her I'll take her hehehe


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'd leave her just as is and put her in the nursery as a nanny!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow, nice find!!!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I wish people out here would throw away great stuff like that!!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh my God, I LOVE HER! That is a most excellent find!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow your lucky to find such a great item! I'm sure you will figure out something for her in your display, just make sure you post the outcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with everyone else, swwweet!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

woah....great witch prospect.

I think some paint to add some contrast and you are good to go!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

To up the creep factor for you, one of my daughter's teachers had a doll similar to that. It, er... had someone's ashes in it.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

MOM?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

^ funny post


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a great find. She just needs some old clothes to be a witch.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Creepster:googly:
I'm pretty sure she will become a witch, but I won't decide that until I see her...the friend who found this for me lives 3 hrs away and just haven't had time to drive up there yet But, my friend has assured me that they did pick it up for me and is safely locked away in a closet in their basement...I guess it creeped the kids out!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Creep- lmao!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a great find- and what great friends to think of you like that!!


----------

